

The Hacker News of Cryptocurrency - trendspotter
https://bit.ink/

======
hackerjam
there is a "real' hacker news clone called Cryptoanalys.is [1] that posts news
items related to cryptocurrencies.

what does that tell me -- you didn't do your homework before setting up a
rival list.

instead of trying to reinvent the wheel, you should be contributing to a list
aka community resource that has been in existence for the past year or so.

and most of us that are subbed to that list, don't have to reveal our identity
or tip our hand to our friends and colleagues as to what we're interested in,
in order join.

what's next? registering with the feds.

My apologies, i forgot to mention coinspotting, another out of the box, hnc.
[2]

[1] [https://cryptanalys.is/](https://cryptanalys.is/)

[2] [http://coinspotting.com/news](http://coinspotting.com/news)

~~~
programmarchy
I think there's an argument to be made for an invitation only group. There's a
psychological advantage of making users feel exclusive and invested in a
community, as well as a practical advantage to scaling server hardware and
moderation time.

And curious, why hide the fact that you're interested in crypto from your
friends / colleagues?

------
CodeWithCoffee
Over the years it seems there have been a fair few 'Hacker News for X' (see
[https://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/hacker%20ne...](https://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/hacker%20news%20for)).
Presumably each time people implement the whole site from scratch (users,
commenting, ranking, etc). Have there ever been any open-source attempts at
creating a generic Hacker News style site that people could self host for
specific topics? The only thing that I can think of is self-hosting your own
copy of reddit.

~~~
privong
From the discussion yesterday on "HN for data scientists"[0], there was
mention of a service which enables one to deploy "HN for X"[1], as well as
some discussion that (some version of) the code for HN is available[2].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8696443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8696443)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8697407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8697407)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8697102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8697102)

~~~
adamb_
Direct link to service mentioned:
[http://www.postatic.com/admin/hello/welcome](http://www.postatic.com/admin/hello/welcome)

~~~
personlurking
I see it says 'sign up for free' but is it a free service? Do you know if I
can create a HN-like site as I might a WP blog?

------
crazypyro
OT, but has someone made the Hacker News of Hacker News clones yet?

~~~
Sambdala
Yes: [http://hn4hn4x.herokuapp.com](http://hn4hn4x.herokuapp.com) [0].

Obviously very tongue-in-cheek.

[0]
[https://github.com/ConceptPending/hn4hn4x](https://github.com/ConceptPending/hn4hn4x)

------
achalshah
Probably worth pointing out that the website a forked version of Lobsters:
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

------
Beldur
There was already [http://coinspotting.com/](http://coinspotting.com/)

------
Avalaxy
I know this has been tried a couple of times before (sorry I can't remember
the URL) but those sites died just 1 or 2 days after they disappeared from the
HN frontpage.

------
baby
There was already www.cryptanalys.is and it seems like it never really took
off. Personally I'm waiting for a hackernews for cryptography.

------
Animats
It's just another Bitcoin site. "bitcointalk.org" is probably more useful.

~~~
MarshallHayner
If you want to talk about ICO's then maybe.

------
pmcpinto
I tried to launch something similar a couple of months ago:
[http://www.thecurrency.io/](http://www.thecurrency.io/)

------
zeeshanm
I am curious to know why not just create a subreddit for any "hackernews for
x" site?

------
billconan
I usually use rss to read sites like this. but this site doesn't seem to have
rss

~~~
ummjackson
[https://bit.ink/rss](https://bit.ink/rss) :)

------
throwaway122289
No offense but that's pretty much what r/bitcoin is...

~~~
jabgrabdthrow
r/bitcoin is full of bitcoin fanatics who will bury any cryptocurrency-related
news that isn't bitcoin. Mention XRP, BTS, ETH, or really any next-gen
blockchain tech that doesn't ride on bitcoin and you are called a heretic.

~~~
untothebreach
In all fairness, here are 2 points from their submission guidelines...

    
    
      * News articles that do not contain the word "Bitcoin" are
        usually off-topic. This subreddit is not about general
        financial news.
      * Submissions that are mostly about some other
        cryptocurrency belong elsewhere. For example,
        /r/CryptoCurrency is a good place to discuss all
        cryptocurrencies.
    

So it seems that if you submit something that isn't bitcoin-related, you
should /expect/ that it will get downvoted, or moderated.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Sweet. I smell an opportunity for the Hacker News of Dogecoin, [insert other
branded cryptocurrencies here], etc.

~~~
MarshallHayner
Hey, bit.ink mod here. We welcome all cryptocurrencies and blockchain related
topics. The creator of Dogecoin is also the creator of bit.ink

We like dogecoin.

------
anigbrowl
I like the tags a lot, HN could benefit from that.

------
googletron
where can I get an invite?

~~~
hackerjam
is it just me or is there an inherent contradiction here.

posting links -- for all the world to see -- and then insisting that the list
is "by invitation only." why not just set up a private email list.

not only are you setting your site up for less than stellar performance, but
you are going to end up with unintended consequences... like a moribund
community for starters. instead of growing a community you are going to shrink
it. dare i say, sub-traction.

i don't have the figures as to the percentage of users who post to news sites
on a regular basis -- the activity on hn is, imho, an exception -- but i would
image it adheres pretty closely to the 80/20 rule and may even be less if you
take into account factors like waning interest, user attrition; and last but
not least, not enough articles being posted on a daily basis to retain
interest.

plus you are encouraging free-riders. they way bit.ink is set up, i can visit
everyday and read what i want and never feel compelled to participate. i think
there are better ways to ward off the spammers, like creating a committed
userbase who won't tolerate abuses or tos violations. just step out of line on
hn and you'll see how quickly you are put in your place.

~~~
MarshallHayner
Well, now you can have an invite. Just message me. Articles are posted daily.

You can email me here (and I'll send you an invite): m at block.io

------
aosmith
Invite?

~~~
MarshallHayner
See below.

